# 2nd Ave. pier



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Taking my grandson to MB over memorial weekend. Any fishing reports from 2nd Avenue Plank Walk would be appreciated.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

they haven't repaired the upper most section of the pier, the "T"' isn't open so if you want to get away and fish the cleanest water for Spanish, you can't. you're stuck on the sides with the bottom fishermen. but if you fish bottom, the flounder were biting pretty good last week.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 8, 2017)

I was there yesterday from around 4:00pm - 7:30pm (high tide ~4:22pm). Absolutely nothing was biting. We dropped 3 rods with double rigs with shrimp. I left some out for 30+ minutes and the shrimp wasn't even stolen. I had some old frozen finger mullets I wanted to get rid of and cast them out on our 4th rod. No takers. Something did bite the tail off two of them.

The weather was overcast, wind was blowing in steadily, and I'd guess the waves were 4-5 ft. The water looked murky way past the end of the pier's broken T. Hopefully better weather will bring better luck for you next weekend. FWIW, there's a new moon on Thursday and "King Tides" on the days surrounding it. I'd be curious if anyone thinks the unusually high tides help or hurt fishing conditions.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info. With all the runoff from the rain inland, it may not be good anyway.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Thanks for the info. With all the runoff from the rain inland, it may not be good anyway.


IMHO 2nd Ave sucks when it rains with all the runoff. There are 6 foot drainage pipes right by the pier.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 8, 2017)

Regardless of fishing conditions, if possible I'd try Apache, MB State Park, or possibly Cherry Grove. The scene around 2nd and downtown MB may not be ideal due to bike week. Also, if you need to drive at night be aware of the traffic loop (http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/article136964768.html).


----------

